# „Autumn Leaves” Harmonica Musical Present from Albert Maksimov



## Albert Maksimov (Jul 9, 2007)

*Dear Friends!

Let me do some musical present to you.
One from my compositions in CD Not Only Jazz is 
Autumn Leaves (J. Kosma)
This is green theme , Jazz standart.

Please, take it, My history of Autumn Leaves...*

http://www.allaboutjazz.com/php/jazzdownload.php?id=2572

File(3,1 MB) is on All About Jazz Server

*Yours,
Albert Maksimov*

Harmonica Forever!










*My Music*http://www.myspace.com/notonlyjazzyahoocom


----------

